# Fragen zu RGB Fusion



## moto20x (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusamen ich besitze ein Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI mit einem ryzen 2700x stock kühler und den Gskill Tridentz ram. Leider habe ich ein par Probleme mit der RGB Fusion Software und hoffe das man mir hier helfen kann.

1. ich kann bei dem AMD Kühler leider nur die Farbe des Lüfters ändern nicht aber von dem LED ring oder dem AMD logo is das noch ein bug oder finde ich die Option nicht ?

2. wie kann man mehr Effekte bei den ram leds einstellen? ich finde in rgb Fusion nur die stand art Effekt  wie Farbwechsel oder puls etc aber da leuchten ja alle ram riegel in einer Farbe ich würde mir solche Effekte wünschen wie es in Asus Aura gibt.

3. dadurch das ich die ram riegel nicht wirklich steuern kann nutze ich für diese die Asus Aura Software. leider gibt es da immer wider kleinere Probleme so das die rgb Fusion Software die Effekte der Aura Software überschreiben kann ich das in der rgb Fusion Software aus stellen das der ram von ihr gesteuert wird  ?

4.manchmal spinnen die Effekte leicht rum und machen nicht was sie sollen z.b. bei dem Effekt Farbwechsel laufen am Anfang bei allen Komponenten die Farben synchron durch. aber ab und zu fangen dann einzelne Komponenten an viel schneller zwischen den Farben zu wechseln als der Rest oder sie wechseln sogar auf ganz andere Effekte. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das ein Problem von rgb Fusion ist oder ob die Asus Aura Software da mit dazwischen funkt aber eigentlich kann diese doch die Mainboard leds nicht steuern und fals doch kann ich dann die rgb Fusion Software deinstallieren und alles mit der Aura Software steuern ?

ich hoffe man kann mir hier helfen sonst werde ich wohl das Gigabyte bord zurück senden und mir ein passendes Asus bord kaufen was sehr schade wäre da mir das Gigabyte bord bis auf die Probleme mit dem rgb sehr gut gefällt


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *moto20x*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage, Geduld und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.

Gerne   wollen wir hier mit unseren      Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind          helfen. 

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                    Technischen Support weitergegeben und        folgende         Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Antwort =>

Wurde Windows 10 komplett neu installiert nachdem das AX470 AORUS Gaming 7 installiert wurde?


> 1. Ich kann bei dem AMD Kühler leider nur die Farbe des Lüfters ändern nicht aber von dem LED ring oder dem AMD logo is das noch ein bug oder finde ich die Option nicht ?


 
Diese Frage richten Sie bitte an den AMD Support



> 2. wie kann man mehr Effekte bei den ram leds einstellen? ich finde in rgb Fusion nur die stand art Effekt wie Farbwechsel oder puls etc aber da leuchten ja alle ram riegel in einer Farbe ich würde mir solche Effekte wünschen wie es in Asus Aura gibt.
> 
> 3. dadurch das ich die ram riegel nicht wirklich steuern kann nutze ich für diese die Asus Aura Software. leider gibt es da immer wider kleinere Probleme so das die rgb Fusion Software die Effekte der Aura Software überschreiben kann ich das in der rgb Fusion Software aus stellen das der ram von ihr gesteuert wird ?
> 
> 4.manchmal spinnen die Effekte leicht rum und machen nicht was sie sollen z.b. bei dem Effekt Farbwechsel laufen am Anfang bei allen Komponenten die Farben synchron durch. aber ab und zu fangen dann einzelne Komponenten an viel schneller zwischen den Farben zu wechseln als der Rest oder sie wechseln sogar auf ganz andere Effekte. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das ein Problem von rgb Fusion ist oder ob die Asus Aura Software da mit dazwischen funkt aber eigentlich kann diese doch die Mainboard leds nicht steuern und fals doch kann ich dann die rgb Fusion Software deinstallieren und alles mit der Aura Software steuern ?




Zu 2.; 3. ; 4. ; :

Bitte keine weitere RGB Steuerungssoftware außer RGB Fusion verwenden.

RGB Fusion und Asus Aura stören sich gegenseitig!
Deinstallieren Sie die Asus Software , das App Center und RGB Fusion.
Starten Sie das System neu und installieren Sie dann das altuelle App Center und RGB Fusion von der GIGABYTE Webseite.

APP Center B18.0301.1

RGB Fusion  B18.0424.1

X470 AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE European Union 


Sollten noch Fragen hierzu sein, bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der    deutschen       Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"    Technischen  Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für Schritt    alles durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

    Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## moto20x (29. Mai 2018)

vielen dank für die Antwort ich werde dann die Aura Software wider deinstallieren.  

zu Nr 1.  ja ich habe eine komplette neu Installation von Windows vorgenommen ich kann auch die led des Lüfters steuern nur eben nicht die des rings denke das dies ein Fehler der Software ist da ich von diesem Fehler schon öfter gehört habe.

und zu  Nr 2. gibt es dann keine Möglichkeit den vollen Umfang des rams zu nutzen wen ich nur die RGB Fusion Software nutzen darf? Die Effekte der RGB Fusion Software sind im vergleich zur Asus Aura Software leider sehr limitiert was sehr schade ist. ich habe momentan die aktuellste Version installiert 

Es wäre schön wen Gigabyte eine Neuauflage der Software  machen würde da mir das Mainboard wie schon gesagt richtig gut gefällt und es viel potential hat aber leider hängt die Software (nicht nur RGB Fusion)  für das bord in manchen punkten hinter der Konkurrenz was wirklich schade ist, da die Software wie ich finde mindestens genauso wichtig ist wie die Hardware selber.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo Herr *moto20x*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Gerne   wollen wir hier mit unseren      Möglichkeiten die gegeben sind          helfen. 

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                     Technischen Support weitergegeben und         folgende         Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Please refer to our RGB fusion ready page, there’s only WRAITH MAX and WRAITH SPIRE available. We can’t guarantee all of the FANs are work with our RGB Fusion.
GIGABYTE - RGB FUSION

Sollten noch Fragen hierzu sein, bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der     deutschen       Festnetznummer          0402533040  und mit der "1"     Technischen  Support, wir gehen  mit   Ihnen        Schritt für Schritt     alles durch  um etwaige Einstellungen zu       korrigieren. 

    Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------

